# How to get a nice patina on a new paintjob!?



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

hi folks, 
right now i'm restoring my 1969 bug. after finishing the bodywork i need a new paintjob because there were many rusty spots that were needet to be replaced.
though i like clean painted oldie-cars a lot i'm sometimes not happy seeing that. some owners restore their cars for years and after the work is done all patina and the whole history of the car has been restored away.








So i'd like to save most of the beautiful patina my bug has and where it's needed to paint the fresh paint should get the same look. maybe it's neccessary to paint the whole car after the bodywork... i actually don't know by now.








once i read in a german magazine (vw scene) an article about an vw bus t2. at the beginning i thought seeing the patina of 40 years - it wasn't !! The paintjob was completely new!! And so they someway made it look old...








*HOW DID THEY DO THIS??*
*Can you please help me gettin' some good information about this topic? 
Can you post some pics of your paintjob after doing this?
That would be amazing... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







*
p.s. this is the car i am talking about. Maybe you know the car!?
























yours
basti


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: How to get a nice patina on a new paintjob!? (basti-FSI)*

Im no paint wiz but if i had too i would just paint it the color i wanted but matte then id drive it for about a week clearcoat and boom!!!


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: How to get a nice patina on a new paintjob!? (basti-FSI)*

Here is some information that might help.
http://www.ratroduniverseblog.com/?cat=4


----------

